# Hilfe bei Installation SuSe Linux 9.1



## kingkutschat (5. Oktober 2004)

So brauch dringend Hilfe!
versuche schon seit Stunden SuSe  Linux 9.1 zu installieren, doch es klappt nicht.
Auf meinem Laptop ist Win ME und das möchte ich komplett durch Linux ersetzen.
Also habe ich die Installations CD eingelegt und auf "installieren" gedrückt.
Doch dann heißt es "*Your computer hasn't enough memory to run YaST. 
To continue, activate some swap space.*"
es folgt ein Fenster in dem steht: "*Please enter the swap partition (eg. /dev/sda2)*" und darunter ist ein Eingabefenster.

Kann mir jemand sagen was ich nun da eingeben muss um YaST zu starten zu können und mit der Installation fortzufahren?


----------



## imweasel (5. Oktober 2004)

*Re: Hilfe*

Hi,

abgesehen davon das dein Laptop anscheinend nicht genug RAM bzw. deine Grafikkarte nicht genug Speicher hat (was die Fehlermeldung ja deutlich sagt), solltest du bei deinem nächsten Posting eine Überschrift wählen, die etwas mehr Aussagekraft hat.

Versuch die ganze Installation doch mal im Textmodus.


----------



## kingkutschat (5. Oktober 2004)

*Re: Hilfe*

mein Laptop hat 64 MB Ram ist das zu denn zu wenig ?
wenn ja läuft dann wenigstens SuSe Linux 9.0 ?


----------



## kingkutschat (5. Oktober 2004)

*Re: Hilfe*

*imwheasel*

wie kann ich denn Textmodus starten oder meinst du die manuelle Installation?


----------



## imweasel (5. Oktober 2004)

*Re: Hilfe*

Hi,

ich nutze kein SuSE, wer aber einen Blick auf deren Homepage wirft, findet folgenden Satz:

LINK


> Für die Installation mit YaST2 im grafischen Modus werden mind. 128 MB benötigt, empfohlen 256MB.



Anderst wird es bei 9.0 auch nicht aussehen.
Aus diesem Grund mein Tipp, das du einfach im Textmodus bootest und dann die Installation startest.

*EDIT*
Am Bootprompt sollte eine Auswahl erscheinen bei der du "Textmodus" (o.ä.) aussuchen kannst.


----------



## kingkutschat (5. Oktober 2004)

*Re: Hilfe*

Danke, 
probiere ich mal.


----------

